# Milan: la situazione dopo il comunicato dei Ricketts.



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news

Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. In ogni caso, attenzione anche ad altri soggetti interessati all'acquisto del Milan. Non si può escludere nulla.

Secondo Festa i Ricketts stanno smuovendo le acque col reparto comunicazione perché sono indietro rispetto al soggetto da 4 miliardi di dollari.

Repubblica: dopo il mancato versamento dei 38 milioni, il potere negoziale di Li è sempre più basso. E' Elliott che sta portando avanti i contatti con i soggetti interessati al club rossonero. Contatti soprattutto con Goldman Sachs che porta un Mr X e con Morgan Stanley, advisor dei Ricketts.


*Calciomercato.com: la svolta in casa Milan può arrivare a breve. Il club rossonero può diventare della famiglia Ricketts già la prossima settimana.*


Ecco il comunicato degli stessi Ricketts (che abbiamo riportato per primi)


Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts. 
Ecco il comunicato lanciato attraverso l'agenzia Edelman, a cui si sono affidati per la comunicazione in Italia: "La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Dovrebbero sbrigarsi, perché se riuscissero a chiudere in breve, potremmo ancora salvare la prossima stagione; ormai siamo quasi a luglio.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news
> 
> Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo.
> 
> ...



Ripropongo dall 'altro thread.

Qui a Chicago non vedo nulla tranne che Tom ha venduto la sua casa a 2,5 milioni di dollari, ma se ne e' costruita una a 12. Comunque il mese scorso era apparsa la notizia che volevano lanciare una squadra di calcio a Chicago nella nuova USL (United Soccer League) con tanto di stadio nuovo. Questo potrebbe essere un problema (proprietà di due squadre)? Confermo quanto detto da DJerry, in quanto ci hanno messo del tempo a avere successo: comprato nel 2009, ai playoff nel 2015, World Series nel 2016, primi nella divisione nel 2017. Il tornante e' stato quando hanno strappato Theo Epstein ai Red Sox per la stagione 2012.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Comunque in termini di mercato 
nessuno vuole altri 250 mln di spesa 
anche perché non c'è questa necessità 

penso che basterebbero le cessioni + 50/60 mln 
x Esterno/i offensivo/i(con doti da goleador)- Punta - Mezzala (forte)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Comunque in termini di mercato
> nessuno vuole altri 250 mln di spesa
> anche perché non c'è questa necessità
> 
> ...



La prima cosa da fare è prendere Sarri o Conte


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2018)

Godo

#preziosi
#ravezzani
#belluccone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Il mister x da 4 miliardi comunque è Preziosi, state attenti


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La prima cosa da fare è prendere Sarri o Conte



Eh, quello è proprio l'abc.

Poi, si può pensare al resto.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La prima cosa da fare è prendere Sarri o Conte



la prima cosa da fare è mandare a casa fessone, belli e a malincuore gattuso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la prima cosa da fare è mandare a casa fessone, belli e a malincuore gattuso.




Mandare via la dirigenza ha tempi più lunghi. Ma anche quello è da fare "prima di subito". Non voglio più vedere sti pagliacci. Speriamo davvero che la vicenda si concluda nel migliore dei modi


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la prima cosa da fare è mandare a casa fessone, belli e a malincuore gattuso.



La prima cosa che secondo me farebbe la famiglia Ricketts è chiamare un certo Paolo Maldini..


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news
> 
> Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

La fine di Fassone col Milan sarebbe perfettamente in linea con il resto della sua carriera.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Vediamo di non tirarla per le lunghe


----------



## PheelMD (22 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Godo
> 
> #preziosi
> #ravezzani
> #belluccone



Ah ma non era Preziosi?


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ripropongo dall 'altro thread.
> 
> Qui a Chicago non vedo nulla tranne che Tom ha venduto la sua casa a 2,5 milioni di dollari, ma se ne e' costruita una a 12. Comunque il mese scorso era apparsa la notizia che volevano lanciare una squadra di calcio a Chicago nella nuova USL (United Soccer League) con tanto di stadio nuovo. Questo potrebbe essere un problema (proprietà di due squadre)? Confermo quanto detto da DJerry, in quanto ci hanno messo del tempo a avere successo: comprato nel 2009, ai playoff nel 2015, World Series nel 2016, primi nella divisione nel 2017. Il tornante e' stato quando hanno strappato Theo Epstein ai Red Sox per la stagione 2012.



La squadra di calcio negli usa non sarebbe un problema ma un buonissima opportunità per diversi aspetti.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> La prima cosa che secondo me farebbe la famiglia Ricketts è chiamare un certo Paolo Maldini..



MAGARI!! Sinceramente a me dispiacerebbe molto mandare via Gattuso, proverei a fargli fare un anno fatto bene.. nel caso andasse male uno fra Conte e Sarri durante l'anno lo si può prendere visto che almeno uno dei due si fermerà un anno..
La cosa più importante comunque sarebbe avere finalmente un proprietario serio e con un nome e cognome!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Ci sta andando tutto cosi di melma da anni che non ce la faccio ad essere positivo


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Giugno 2018)

Ah...ragazzuoli,come correte...dal delirio del precipizio al delirio del multimilionario. .. relax


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> MAGARI!! Sinceramente a me dispiacerebbe molto mandare via Gattuso, proverei a fargli fare un anno fatto bene.. nel caso andasse male uno fra Conte e Sarri durante l'anno lo si può prendere visto che almeno uno dei due si fermerà un anno..
> La cosa più importante comunque sarebbe avere finalmente un proprietario serio e con un nome e cognome!!



Nel caso andasse male, poi Conte o Sarri te lo scordi.

Conte e Sarri puoi prenderli solo ora.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ripropongo dall 'altro thread.
> 
> Qui a Chicago non vedo nulla tranne che Tom ha venduto la sua casa a 2,5 milioni di dollari, ma se ne e' costruita una a 12. Comunque il mese scorso era apparsa la notizia che volevano lanciare una squadra di calcio a Chicago nella nuova USL (United Soccer League) con tanto di stadio nuovo. Questo potrebbe essere un problema (proprietà di due squadre)? Confermo quanto detto da DJerry, in quanto ci hanno messo del tempo a avere successo: comprato nel 2009, ai playoff nel 2015, World Series nel 2016, primi nella divisione nel 2017. Il tornante e' stato quando hanno strappato Theo Epstein ai Red Sox per la stagione 2012.




Se davvero ci compra la famiglia Ricketts avremo anche un insider da Chicago 

C'è niente da dire, qui a Milanworld siamo sempre un passo avanti


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Giugno 2018)

Domanda.. Ma mirabelli e Fassone da chi sono stati scelti? Da Li, Berlusconi, Han li, Elliott, da chi?
Se sono stati scelti Da Li/Berlusconi mi sembra quasi ovvio che vadano via.. O sbaglio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ci sta andando tutto cosi di melma da anni che non ce la faccio ad essere positivo


Sì, infatti mi aspetto una frenata da un momento all'altro, oppure qualche smentita o qualsiasi altro cataclisma.


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ripropongo dall 'altro thread.
> 
> Qui a Chicago non vedo nulla tranne che Tom ha venduto la sua casa a 2,5 milioni di dollari, ma se ne e' costruita una a 12. Comunque il mese scorso era apparsa la notizia che volevano lanciare una squadra di calcio a Chicago nella nuova USL (United Soccer League) con tanto di stadio nuovo. Questo potrebbe essere un problema (proprietà di due squadre)? Confermo quanto detto da DJerry, in quanto ci hanno messo del tempo a avere successo: comprato nel 2009, ai playoff nel 2015, World Series nel 2016, primi nella divisione nel 2017. Il tornante e' stato quando hanno strappato Theo Epstein ai Red Sox per la stagione 2012.



Il fatto di avere due squadre di calcio in continenti diversi è tutto tranne che un problema, non giocano nelle stesse competizioni (i Pozzo avevano tre squadre per di più in Europa, una in Spagna, una in Italia ed una in Inghilterra)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Domanda.. Ma mirabelli e Fassone da chi sono stati scelti? Da Li, Berlusconi, Han li, Elliott, da chi?
> Se sono stati scelti Da Li/Berlusconi mi sembra quasi ovvio che vadano via.. O sbaglio?


Io do per scontato che i Ricketts rifarebbero tutto l'assetto societario, a partire dal CDA e dai cinesi fake.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io do per scontato che i Ricketts rifarebbero tutto l'assetto societario, a partire dal CDA e dai cinesi fake.



D'altronde, quale nuova proprietà potrebbe confermare una dirigenza che ha portato il Milan a processo dai giudici della Uefa?


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti mi aspetto una frenata da un momento all'altro, oppure qualche smentita o qualsiasi altro cataclisma.



Li vuole (anzi, deve) vendere.
Ricketts vuole comprare.
Elliott approva che Li venda e Ricketts (o simile) compri.
Se Ricketts dichiara che vuole comprare e non compra, è perché ha già comprato qualcun altro.

Insomma, io sono abbastanza noto per la prudenza e per vedere l'altra faccia della medaglia, ma la potenza di significato di questo comunicato è enorme.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Domanda.. Ma mirabelli e Fassone da chi sono stati scelti? Da Li, Berlusconi, Han li, Elliott, da chi?
> Se sono stati scelti Da Li/Berlusconi mi sembra quasi ovvio che vadano via.. O sbaglio?



Per forza di cose un nuovo proprietario insedierebbe i suoi dirigenti di fiducia.


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (22 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che arrivi l'ufficialità


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La prima cosa da fare è prendere Sarri o *Conte*



Conte non è adatto a noi...
x mezzo fallo ci ammoniscono subito 

sarebbe un flop al 80% con i nostri colori addosso


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Li vuole (anzi, deve) vendere.
> Ricketts vuole comprare.
> Elliott approva che Li venda e Ricketts (o simile) compri.
> Se Ricketts dichiara che vuole comprare e non compra, è perché ha già comprato qualcun altro.
> ...



Come ho già detto è già tutto fatto. Appena ci sarà la vendita Li sparirà dalla circolazione.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news
> 
> Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. In ogni caso, attenzione anche ad altri soggetti interessati all'acquisto del Milan. Non si può escludere nulla.
> 
> ...




Ragazzi, leggete e quotate


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Li vuole (anzi, deve) vendere.
> Ricketts vuole comprare.
> Elliott approva che Li venda e Ricketts (o simile) compri.
> Se Ricketts dichiara che vuole comprare e non compra, è perché ha già comprato qualcun altro.
> ...



In che senso la potenza?

Io non escludo che Ricketts e Mr.X siano coincidenti, patrimonio da 4 miliardi che coincide ed il fatto che siano usciti con questo comunicato.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In che senso la potenza?
> 
> Io non escludo che Ricketts e Mr.X siano coincidenti, patrimonio da 4 miliardi che coincide ed il fatto che siano usciti con questo comunicato.



No, assolutamente.

Leggi. Sono soggetti diversi portati da advisor diversi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Li vuole (anzi, deve) vendere.
> Ricketts vuole comprare.
> Elliott approva che Li venda e Ricketts (o simile) compri.
> Se Ricketts dichiara che vuole comprare e non compra, è perché ha già comprato qualcun altro.
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con te al 100%, non al 99,9%, ma ho voluto lasciar sfogare ciecamente un po' di pessimismo; ritornando lucido, fatico enormemente anch'io a credere che non passeremo ai Ricketts entro qualche giorno, proprio per via di quel comunicato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Mi chiedo se la svolta sia arrivata grazie all'UEFA. Secondo voi se ci avessero dato il SA ci sarebbero stati questi movimenti?


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se la svolta sia arrivata grazie all'UEFA. Secondo voi se ci avessero dato il SA ci sarebbero stati questi movimenti?



Alla fine dovremo ringraziare la Uefa, come ho sempre detto.

Altro che complotti, decisioni politiche e accanimento.


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Li vuole (anzi, deve) vendere.
> Ricketts vuole comprare.
> Elliott approva che Li venda e Ricketts (o simile) compri.
> Se Ricketts dichiara che vuole comprare e non compra, è perché ha già comprato qualcun altro.
> ...


I fatti, Djerry, oggi sono due: questo comunicato, ed il fatto che da oggi Li, o chi per lui, è inadempiente rispetto agli obblighi sociali. Fatto, questo, rilevante, stavo per dire grave. Ed è difficile pensare che tra i due non vi sia una connessione, voluta espressamente dai loro protagonisti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se la svolta sia arrivata grazie all'UEFA. Secondo voi se ci avessero dato il SA ci sarebbero stati questi movimenti?



secondo me hanno *solo** accelerato il processo 

*


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Giugno 2018)

finalmente un nome ed un cognome.......mi sono stancato dei vari mister x


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, assolutamente.
> 
> Leggi. Sono soggetti diversi portati da advisor diversi.



Ho certamente letto, ma non credo che la stampa abbia il quadro 100 per cento esatto, per quello non escludo, per esempio, sovrapposizioni.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te al 100%, non al 99,9%, ma ho voluto lasciar sfogare ciecamente un po' di pessimismo; ritornando lucido, fatico enormemente anch'io a credere che non passeremo ai Ricketts entro qualche giorno, proprio per via di quel comunicato, che, essendo ufficiale, altro non può essere che una dichiarazione d'acquisto.



Nel comunicato dicono che sono interessati, non che ci sia una trattativa in corso.
Quindi i casi sono due:

1) se il comunicato dice il vero, cioè che ci sia solo un interesse, la trattativa è ancora in alto mare. Il che significherebbe che la soluzione migliore e più rapida per il Milan sia passare a Elliott

2) il comunicato si mantiene su toni molto morigerati nascondendo in realtà una trattativa in fase avanzatissima.


In questo momento propendo per Elliott, ma ben venga un'acquisizione a ore/giorni da parte dei Ricketts.


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In che senso la potenza?
> 
> Io non escludo che Ricketts e Mr.X siano coincidenti, patrimonio da 4 miliardi che coincide ed il fatto che siano usciti con questo comunicato.



L'importanza, la rilevanza, il valore.

E' un comunicato enorme, tanto più nel delicato equilibrio di queste operazioni, perché come si conveniva ieri sera di solito il nome giusto è sempre quello che spunta fuori all'ultimo.
Che una famiglia del genere, proprietaria di un club del genere e con un peso politico e finanziario del genere in America, si esponga in con un comunicato del genere, è un segnale clamoroso.

Poi può anche esserci dietro davvero una sorta di loro mossa della disperazione perché sentono che l'altro soggetto è più avanti nella trattativa.
Ovvero che finiamo a quello da 4 miliardi di Goldman Sachs, e non a quello di 3.7 di Morgan Stanley, per noi non è che cambi molto 

Ma non vedo che altro bisogno abbiano di uscire allo scoperto, perché di certo non hanno bisogno di farsi pubblicità o darsi un tono per prendere una squadra di calcio a Chicago.
Tanto meno si fanno usare per un messaggio trasversale alla UEFA, sono meccanismi che non appartengono agli americani, figuriamoci ai magnati.


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news
> 
> Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. In ogni caso, attenzione anche ad altri soggetti interessati all'acquisto del Milan. Non si può escludere nulla.
> 
> ...



Una prima considerazione sui Ricketts si può già fare. La loro strategia comunicativa e' di assoluto livello.
Se con il loro comunicato volevano portarsi i tifosi dalla loro parte e avere un seguito, ci sono riusciti in pieno.
Per un milanista sentire un imprenditore serio e conosciuto che in prima persona dice di voler comprare il club e' adrenalina pura.
Niente più cordate o teste di legno. Una famiglia solida che ci mette la faccia


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla fine dovremo ringraziare la Uefa, come ho sempre detto.
> 
> Altro che complotti, decisioni politiche e accanimento.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la prima cosa da fare è mandare a casa fessone, belli e a malincuore gattuso.



Non necessariamente, Rino potrebbe fare da secondo a Sarri, ne guadagnerebbe tanto anche lui


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'importanza, la rilevanza, il valore.
> 
> E' un comunicato enorme, tanto più nel delicato equilibrio di queste operazioni, perché come si conveniva ieri sera di solito il nome giusto è sempre quello che spunta fuori all'ultimo.
> Che una famiglia del genere, proprietaria di un club del genere e con un peso politico e finanziario del genere in America, si esponga in con un comunicato del genere, è un segnale clamoroso.
> ...




Ok, avevo interpretato bene allora: caschiamo bene comunque, anche se i Ricketts mi stanno già simpatici.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla fine dovremo ringraziare la Uefa, come ho sempre detto.
> 
> Altro che complotti, decisioni politiche e accanimento.



Infatti...non è un caso che i più astiosi verso la UEFA sono i complici collusi con la scellerata gestione dei cinesi e di Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## gabuz (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla fine dovremo ringraziare la Uefa, come ho sempre detto.
> 
> Altro che complotti, decisioni politiche e accanimento.



Assolutamente


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato dicono che sono interessati, non che ci sia una trattativa in corso.
> Quindi i casi sono due:
> 
> 1) se il comunicato dice il vero, cioè che ci sia solo un interesse, la trattativa è ancora in alto mare. Il che significherebbe che la soluzione migliore e più rapida per il Milan sia passare a Elliott
> ...



Però la tempistica, come si conveniva con [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], è troppo convergente rispetto a quello che ci sta succedendo per poter pensare al semplice interesse. Non possono non sapere che il tempo è ristrettissimo.

Questi non sono i Jalisse che pur di riavere dello spazio farebbero qualsiasi cosa, non ha alcun senso esporsi così tanto per dire "se volete ci siamo anche noi, fateci sapere, Elliott ha il mio numero". 

Poi non li conosciamo personalmente, in America c'è sempre un nesso tra show e cose serie quindi magari sono davvero dei mattacchioni, ma quando si parla di affari e quando a farlo è la 66a famiglia più ricca di America, è perché l'interesse già coincide coi numeri.
Che non vuol dire che si chiuda ovviamente, ma che sanno di poterlo fare.

Altra cosa è la capacità di incidere subito a livello organizzativo, anche perché forse comunque è nata da poco tempo questa idea. Forse quel ripulisti che in molti auspicano non potrà esserci e temo un inserimento del tipo "dateci tempo di valutare le risorse".


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non necessariamente, Rino potrebbe fare da secondo a Sarri, ne guadagnerebbe tanto anche lui


capisco l'hai scritto in stile battuta 

però non mi dispiacerebbe
se non lo fa x soldi ma x passione 
può anche farlo eh... ci sono + prove dell'uomo in se..
ben 2 volte ha pagato di tasca sua,lo stipendio dello staff ecc.. 

qnd non lo considererei fantascienza abbassamento di stipendio 
per fare il secondo di Sarri.. come detto poi ci guadagnerebbe come bagaglio tecnico


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti...non è un caso che i più astiosi verso la UEFA sono i complici collusi con la scellerata gestione dei cinesi e di Fassone e Mirabelli.



Intanto è per merito dei Cinesi se finiamo in queste nuove mani e se ci siamo liberati dal gioco di Berlusconi, quindi rispetto per i Li.
Poi che la UEFA sia una bilancia imparziale, io non me la bevo.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Per chi si lamenta del patrimonio... quando investi nel milan, 2,5 mld bastano e avanzano. Se metti 300 milioni sul mercato, inizialmente il tuo patrimonio scende a 2,2. Ma in breve tempo arriva a 2,7!!! Se investi tanto in una squadra con il brand del milan,ci rientri e anzi ci guadagni in poco tempo. Non siamo la Roma,investire nel milan è come investite in barca,real e utd. Servono però anche dirigenti seri e competenti... ergo non i nostri


----------



## mandraghe (22 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Intanto è per merito dei Cinesi se finiamo in queste nuove mani e se ci siamo liberati dal gioco di Berlusconi, quindi rispetto per i Li.
> Poi che la UEFA sia una bilancia imparziale, io non me la bevo.




Giusto, è merito dei cinesi se il Milan è pieno di debiti a brevissima scadenza e probabilmente anche fuori dalle coppe. Io gli farei un monumento...


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ok, avevo interpretato bene allora: caschiamo bene comunque, anche se i Ricketts mi stanno già simpatici.



Esiste la possibilità dunque di bloccare la caduta prima dello schianto........... beneeeeeeeee......modalità comincio a sperare anche se ancora non Ci credo davvero attivata.....:


----------



## ignaxio (22 Giugno 2018)

Difficile cambiare già ora tutta la dirigenza. Per me faranno lavorare il duo attuale fino ad Aprile e se la stagione non va benissimo li cacciano. 

Ps: spero portino Maldini.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

@ mandraghe: Ci sono 200 milioni spesi nella squadra in più. I debiti li hanno fatti non per lasciare buffi in giro, ma perché sapevano di potervi trovare soluzione, in un modo o nell'altro. La Uefa è un incidente di percorso non del tutto prevedibile, per certi versi discutibile ed il cui impatto dubito sarà così tremendo.


----------



## ignaxio (22 Giugno 2018)

Aggiungo che il comunicato è arrivato con la tempistica perfetta del Bonifico non fatto da Lì. Per loro è stata la conferma che l’affare lo faranno al 100%


----------



## Konrad (22 Giugno 2018)

Leggo che uno dei fratelli Ricketts, tal John Peter, è il Governatore del Nebraska...ma quindi...

CI STA COMPRANDO IL NEBRASKA???


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

NO secco a Conte e Simeone. A me piace il calcio-champagne,non difensivo. Mi piace Klopp,Guardiola,Simone Inzaghi. Sarri no,non per l'allenatore ma per la persona. 

Cmq: 

Presidente:Ricketts 
Vice-presidente:Maldini 
Amministratore Delegato:Gandini 
Direttore Sportivo:Tare


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Leggo che uno dei fratelli Ricketts, tal John Peter, è il Governatore del Nebraska...ma quindi...
> 
> CI STA COMPRANDO IL NEBRASKA???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

comunque chi arriva deve fare delle imprese 
cioè liberarci di:
- Kalinic 
-Bacca 
- Antonelli 
- Abate 

per poi prenderci giocatori utili x il 4° posto 
e ahimè Inter che era l'unica che potevamo competere 
quest'altr'anno lotterà x il 2° posto (solo xkè la Juve ruba) 
il Napoli prenderà il posto della Roma 
quest'ultima finirà quarta in competizione con la Lazio 
e noi saremmo dietro a quest'ultimi...

p.s. scusate OT però speriamo che sia una cosa veloce 
perché il tempo stringe x il mercato .. ci rimangono 2 mesi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Leggo che uno dei fratelli Ricketts, tal John Peter, è il Governatore del Nebraska...ma quindi...
> 
> CI STA COMPRANDO IL NEBRASKA???



Il Nebraska sta comprando il Milan Cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque chi arriva deve fare delle imprese
> cioè liberarci di:
> - Kalinic
> -Bacca
> ...



Si ma il PFP esiste anche per loro è


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque chi arriva deve fare delle imprese
> cioè liberarci di:
> - Kalinic
> -Bacca
> ...





Ma chi te lo dice in maniera assoluta che l'Inter è da secondo posto? Il loro mercato non mi sembra nulla di chè. Ha preso fin'ora giocatori sopravvalutati alla grande, Nainggolan in netto declino e in Champions usciranno ai gironi poi vedi.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma il PFP esiste anche per loro è



Un proprietario serio se ne frega! Dai i soldi al giocatore che si svincola e viene sulla carta a 0


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Nebraska sta comprando il Milan Cit.



Il contrario: è il Milan che sta comprando il Nebraska. 

Ma poi quella frase chi altri l'ha detta a parte il fratello scemo di B?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> NO secco a Conte e Simeone. A me piace il calcio-champagne,non difensivo. Mi piace Klopp,Guardiola,Simone Inzaghi. Sarri no,non per l'allenatore ma per la persona.



allora sei come l'allenatore del Belgio ? 
Io invece basta che mi portano i risultati sul campo 
e sono stra apposto... 

dei post partita non mi importa (conferenze ecc..)


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news
> 
> Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. In ogni caso, attenzione anche ad altri soggetti interessati all'acquisto del Milan. Non si può escludere nulla.
> 
> ...


cosa significa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma chi te lo dice in maniera assoluta che l'Inter è da secondo posto? Il loro mercato non mi sembra nulla di chè. Ha preso fin'ora giocatori sopravvalutati alla grande, Nainggolan in netto declino e in Champions usciranno ai gironi poi vedi.



la rosa è nettamente migliore 
dai stanno tappando tutte le loro mancanze 
e sopratutto hanno venduto San Santon 

ora cercano pure il post Candreva 
con il tutto il bene che voglio ad Ancelotti 
penso che farà peggio di Sarri.. pure se arrivasse Benzema


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la rosa è nettamente migliore
> dai stanno tappando tutte le loro mancanze
> e sopratutto hanno venduto San Santon
> 
> ...



non hanno panchina con 3 competizioni se gli va bene arrivano in champions. se noi facciamo mercato siamo da 3 posto come dimostra il girone di ritorno.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Giugno 2018)

secondo me ci stanno tanti ma tanti giocatori in stand by, forse anche allenatori e anche un DS...
credo che con almeno Fassone si andra avanti...perche alle fine i piani forse c'e lha ma mancano i soldi al momento


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma il PFP esiste anche per loro è



Ok ma con Inzaghi vedo la Lazio meglio di noi (pure loro sono fermi con il mercato) 
mentre Inter erano + o - sul nostro livello,ma si rinforzati con dei parametri 0 niente male 
e preso Nainggolan a una cifra umana... si dice che è in fase calante 
ma lo voglio ancora vedere il Belga come trequartista come rende XD 
con Spalletti rigioca lì sicuro !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato dicono che sono interessati, non che ci sia una trattativa in corso.
> Quindi i casi sono due:
> 
> 1) se il comunicato dice il vero, cioè che ci sia solo un interesse, la trattativa è ancora in alto mare. Il che significherebbe che la soluzione migliore e più rapida per il Milan sia passare a Elliott
> ...


A che pro fare un comunicato ufficiale con la propria agenzia? Soltanto per informare che potrebbero comprare il Milan? Un comunicato del genere deve preludere per forza ad un'acquisizione imminente.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'importanza, la rilevanza, il valore.
> 
> E' un comunicato enorme, tanto più nel delicato equilibrio di queste operazioni, perché come si conveniva ieri sera di solito il nome giusto è sempre quello che spunta fuori all'ultimo.
> Che una famiglia del genere, proprietaria di un club del genere e con un peso politico e finanziario del genere in America, si esponga in con un comunicato del genere, è un segnale clamoroso.
> ...



Però non consideriamo che al momento coesistono due potenziali venditori: Li e Elliott. Non è detto (e secondo me non è così)che tutti e tre gli acquirenti stiano trattando allo stesso tavolo.


----------



## ignaxio (22 Giugno 2018)

Adesso mi viene in mente: Tournée in USA organizzata mesi fa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non hanno panchina con 3 competizioni se gli va bene arrivano in champions. se noi facciamo mercato siamo da 3 posto come dimostra il girone di ritorno.



su questo potrei dire che anche noi eravamo bene o male sempre gli stessi 11
ed Europa League toglie di + rispetto alla Champions 
sia come preparazione delle partite successive che nelle energie fisiche 

poi inutile negare che Montella c'ha fatto perdere molti punti 
visto che non ha fatto la preparazione e gli allenamenti erano poca cosa 

poi se escono nei gironi.. bhe di che parliamo? 
rimane sempre la pazza inter... ma 2/3 posto tranquillamente


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Una famiglia ricca ma soprattutto potente è l'ideale. La potenza e l'influenza sono più importanti anche dei soldi nel calcio moderno. I Glazer hanno fatto una fortuna con lo UTD, speriamo si ripeta lo stesso scenario con noi. Per ritornare grandi dobbiamo prima diventare una società con un valore di mercato e un fatturato mostruoso.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Adesso mi viene in mente: Tournée in USA organizzata mesi fa &#55357;&#56908;



Vero!


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Giugno 2018)

e ora la sentenza Uefa?


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però non consideriamo che al momento coesistono due potenziali venditori: Li e Elliott. Non è detto (e secondo me non è così)che tutti e tre gli acquirenti stiano trattando allo stesso tavolo.



Tutto può essere, ma per la prima volta abbiamo più o meno ufficialmente i due venditori disposti a vendere ed un compratore disposto a comprare.
E soprattutto abbiamo tutte queste cose che convergono, sia pur in emergenza, nel momento giusto.

E per come è strutturato "l'anticipo" dei 32 milioni messi ora da Elliott, o Li è il più grande speculatore d'azzardo della storia della finanza abbinata allo sport, oppure non può fare a meno di agire in accordo con Elliott per ottenere quello che è sempre stato il suo obiettivo.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> @ mandraghe: Ci sono 200 milioni spesi nella squadra in più. I debiti li hanno fatti non per lasciare buffi in giro, ma perché sapevano di potervi trovare soluzione, in un modo o nell'altro. La Uefa è un incidente di percorso non del tutto prevedibile, per certi versi discutibile ed il cui impatto dubito sarà così tremendo.



Rispetto ciò che scrivi, ma non lo condivido per niente. Purtroppo siamo off topic, su questo punto spero di potermi confrontare in qualche altro Topic.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2018)

cmq voglio novità subito, ora mi avete infoiato.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> cosa significa?



?????


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

Nessuno caccierà mai Gattuso ora.
Dubito fortemente che gli americani si presentino e come prima mossa mettono alla porta una bandiera del club.
e poi fondamentalmente gattuso da quando è subentrato male non ha fatto, numeri alla mano.
lo valuteranno quest'anno. se va bene ok, altrimenti saluti.

Fondamentalmente non cambierà nulla nell'immediato, ma è normale sia cosi'.
i tempi sono troppo stretti.
avessero comprato a Maggio sarebbe stata tutta un altra storia.
ma fra 10 giorni è Luglio e la squadra va in ritiro e i rinforzi devono arrivare a breve.
I giocatori sono stati seguiti di Mirabelli, i vari accordi li ha presi lui.
si butta tutto dalla finestra e si ricomincia da zero? 
A luglio?
Boh per me sarebbe pure peggio.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> cmq voglio novità subito, ora mi avete infoiato.



sto a fare refresh ogni 3 secondi


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> e ora la sentenza Uefa?



possono anche escluderci.
ci presentiamo al tas con la nuova proprietà e la sentenza dell'uefa diventa carta straccia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nessuno caccierà mai Gattuso ora.
> Dubito fortemente che gli americani si presentino e come prima mossa mettono alla porta una bandiera del club.
> e poi fondamentalmente gattuso da quando è subentrato male non ha fatto, numeri alla mano.
> lo valuteranno quest'anno. se va bene ok, altrimenti saluti.
> ...



Bravo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nessuno caccierà mai Gattuso ora.
> Dubito fortemente che gli americani si presentino e come prima mossa mettono alla porta una bandiera del club.
> e poi fondamentalmente gattuso da quando è subentrato male non ha fatto, numeri alla mano.
> lo valuteranno quest'anno. se va bene ok, altrimenti saluti.
> ...


Beh, non sarebbe il primo caso di allenatore cambiato in prossimità del ritiro, se non addirittura durante.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> possono anche escluderci.
> ci presentiamo al tas con la nuova proprietà e la sentenza dell'uefa diventa carta straccia.



Amen brother.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nessuno caccierà mai Gattuso ora.
> Dubito fortemente che gli americani si presentino e come prima mossa mettono alla porta una bandiera del club.
> e poi fondamentalmente gattuso da quando è subentrato male non ha fatto, numeri alla mano.
> lo valuteranno quest'anno. se va bene ok, altrimenti saluti.
> ...



È così. Un passo alla volta, ognuno nel momento giusto


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, non sarebbe il primo caso di allenatore cambiato in prossimità del ritiro, se non addirittura durante.



certo cosi' facciamo la fine dell'inter con l'olandese.
una genialata infatti.

non siamo la juve che può cambiare allenatore quando vuole.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

Hanno firmato??
Hanno fatto il comunicato ufficiale? 


Refresh... 



Hanno firmato? 
Hanno fatto il comunicato ufficiale? 



.. Refresh..


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Per altro chiunque subentri ha tutto l'interesse e nulla da perdere nel lasciare per una stagione a bagnomaria il progetto tecnico, perché se andasse male potrebbero più facilmente agire col bisturi e legittimamente fare piazza pulita, mentre se andasse bene ancora meglio a prescindere e sarebbe comunque anche un loro successo.

Dove invece secondo me non possono attendere è a livello di consiglio di amministrazione ed ovviamente delegato coi poteri della proprietà: Fassone non può essere confermato, non oltre gli affari correnti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Sto implodendo (anche il cellulare...troppi refrash ahaha)


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

ecco al massimo potranno cambiare fassone nel breve periodo.
ma allenatore e ds a questo punto per quest'anno restano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> certo cosi' facciamo la fine dell'inter con l'olandese.
> una genialata infatti.
> 
> non siamo la juve che può cambiare allenatore quando vuole.


Ah, non ho detto che sarebbe giusto, ma non è da escludere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

Abbiamo due giorni... Sabato o domenica deve uscire il comunicato ufficiale.... E lunedì la uefa ci permette di giocare in Europa... Questo è stato la sine qua non, il dettame della Uefa per permetterci di giocare in Europa. Il cambio proprietà.

Preghiamo...


----------



## mil77 (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A che pro fare un comunicato ufficiale con la propria agenzia? Soltanto per informare che potrebbero comprare il Milan? Un comunicato del genere deve preludere per forza ad un'acquisizione imminente.



o perché hanno capito che stanno vendendo ad altri e non voglio perdere l'occasione. oppure perché vogliono comprare ma Li non vuole vendere.


----------



## mil77 (22 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Adesso mi viene in mente: Tournée in USA organizzata mesi fa



e al tempo mi ero chiesto come mai non andavamo in Cina quest'anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> o perché hanno capito che stanno vendendo ad altri e non voglio perdere l'occasione. oppure perché vogliono comprare ma Li non vuole vendere.


Credo che esporsi così, col rischio di restare con un pugno di mosche (altro acquirente o Li che non vuole vendere, come da te ipotizzato), sarebbe soltanto deleterio; non penso che si smuova il proprio ufficio stampa soltanto per battere il colpo nell'ambito di una trattativa ancora in alto mare. Questo è quello che penso; poi le vicende riguardanti il Milan ci insegnano che tutto può essere.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine farà il Milan? Resterà a Li, finirà ai Ricketts (riproponiamo, di seguito, il comunicato emesso dalla famiglia) oppure ad un altro investitore? Ecco le ultime news
> 
> Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. In ogni caso, attenzione anche ad altri soggetti interessati all'acquisto del Milan. Non si può escludere nulla.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che la situazione si risolva prima possibile.
Voglio rimanere coi piedi per terra e aspettare. Intanto i pretendenti hanno un nome, si sono esposti, hanno una faccia, una sede con degli uffici... insomma è già un bel passo avanti rispetto al pagliaccio cinese.


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Adesso mi viene in mente: Tournée in USA organizzata mesi fa


Non so se saranno i Ricketts o Mister X o chissa chi ma è ovvio che è tutto “ fatto” da diverso tempo.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Calciomercato.com: la svolta in casa Milan può arrivare a breve. Il club rossonero può diventare della famiglia Ricketts già la prossima settimana. *


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la svolta in casa Milan può arrivare a breve. Il club rossonero può diventare della famiglia Ricketts già la prossima settimana. *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la svolta in casa Milan può arrivare a breve. Il club rossonero può diventare della famiglia Ricketts già la prossima settimana. *



Speriamo bene


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la svolta in casa Milan può arrivare a breve. Il club rossonero può diventare della famiglia Ricketts già la prossima settimana. *



Mi auguro che sia esattamente così! Speriamo davvero.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Mediaset: primi contatti con Conte


----------



## Miracle1980 (22 Giugno 2018)

Ma con un patrimonio di appena 1 miliardo di euro come possiamo tornare sul tetto del mondo? Oppure stiamo parlando solo di una quota di minoranza per evitare la sentenza UEFA?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Mediaset: primi contatti con Conte



Cosa????


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma con un patrimonio di appena 1 miliardo di euro come possiamo tornare sul tetto del mondo? Oppure stiamo parlando solo di una quota di minoranza per evitare la sentenza UEFA?



forse hai letto male


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa????



Appena detto a tiki taka


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma con un patrimonio di appena 1 miliardo di euro come possiamo tornare sul tetto del mondo? Oppure stiamo parlando solo di una quota di minoranza per evitare la sentenza UEFA?



Solo i Cubs valgono 3 Mld di dollari.

E tutto questo solo con 1 Mld di patrimonio, pensa te.


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Appena detto a tiki taka



Davvero? Sarebbe fantastico


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nessuno caccierà mai Gattuso ora.
> Dubito fortemente che gli americani si presentino e come prima mossa mettono alla porta una bandiera del club.
> e poi fondamentalmente gattuso da quando è subentrato male non ha fatto, numeri alla mano.
> lo valuteranno quest'anno. se va bene ok, altrimenti saluti.
> ...



Per me resteranno, gli si affiancherà maldini o qualcun altro e poi la prossima stagione si tirano le somme.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Appena detto a tiki taka



Con chi hi ha avuto contatti?


----------



## pinopalm (22 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ripropongo dall 'altro thread.
> 
> Qui a Chicago non vedo nulla tranne che Tom ha venduto la sua casa a 2,5 milioni di dollari, ma se ne e' costruita una a 12. Comunque il mese scorso era apparsa la notizia che volevano lanciare una squadra di calcio a Chicago nella nuova USL (United Soccer League) con tanto di stadio nuovo. Questo potrebbe essere un problema (proprietà di due squadre)? Confermo quanto detto da DJerry, in quanto ci hanno messo del tempo a avere successo: comprato nel 2009, ai playoff nel 2015, World Series nel 2016, primi nella divisione nel 2017. Il tornante e' stato quando hanno strappato Theo Epstein ai Red Sox per la stagione 2012.



Ok. Adesso la notizia e' riportata dai due maggiori giornali di Chicago. Il Chicago Tribune dice di avere una sorgente vicino alla famiglia che dice: The family, according to the source, wants “to acquire a controlling interest in AC Milan.”
[MENTION=995]pinopalm[/MENTION] niente copia incolla.


----------



## Miracle1980 (22 Giugno 2018)

E le scuole calcio, gli investimenti in Cina, i campus? Che fine faranno? Voi veramente credete che questo Li scompaia così da un giorno all’altro?


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma con un patrimonio di appena 1 miliardo di euro come possiamo tornare sul tetto del mondo? Oppure stiamo parlando solo di una quota di minoranza per evitare la sentenza UEFA?



Il tetto del mondo è un obiettivo irrealistico ad oggi. Purtroppo siamo rimasti indietro di 10 anni e sarà dura recuperare ma ovviamente mai dire mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> E le scuole calcio, gli investimenti in Cina, i campus? Che fine faranno? Voi veramente credete che questo Li scompaia così da un giorno all’altro?



Puo stare con una minoranza x valorizzare quei progetti


----------



## pinopalm (22 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ok. Adesso la notizia e' riportata dai due maggiori giornali di Chicago. Il Chicago Tribune dice di avere una sorgente vicino alla famiglia che dice: The family, according to the source, wants “to acquire a controlling interest in AC Milan.”
> [MENTION=995]pinopalm[/MENTION] niente copia incolla.



Ok. aggiungo traducendo che "La famiglia ha molto da offrire ai tifosi, alla squadra, e a Milano".


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Giugno 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ah...ragazzuoli,come correte...dal delirio del precipizio al delirio del multimilionario. .. relax



Relax relax... Hai ragione. Comunque quello che serve per davvero al Milan è qualcuno che metta il grano per fare un bello stadio tutto nostro.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> E le scuole calcio, gli investimenti in Cina, i campus? Che fine faranno? Voi veramente credete che questo Li scompaia così da un giorno all’altro?



Tutte cose che può fare chiunque e che fanno già United, Real, Barcellona ecc.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ok. aggiungo traducendo che "La famiglia ha molto da offrire ai tifosi, alla squadra, e a Milano".



Ottimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Cioè, praticamente abbiamo pure "l'inviato" in America di Milan World 

Un  per [MENTION=995]pinopalm[/MENTION]


----------

